# Blood Parrot Cichlid in a 50 gallon?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I just got a 50 breeder, and I was originally going to put malawi cichlids in it, but I would like to know if I could get a Blood Parrot Cichlid? I really want one, but I'm not sure if I have enough space for one.


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

Blood parrot can survive in a twenty gallon my friend has done it before but it has to be like the only thing in the tank? in your fifty your completely fine!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Since it's a wide breeder style tank, yes.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks, i cant wait!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow would like to see this more often from more fishkeepers, being extra cautious is always a good thing when planning a tank. This is gonna be one happy fish


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Actually, I've decided instead to get some malawi cichlids, maybe 7 of em, just because I'm more familiar with them instead of a Blood Parrot Cichlid, plus the setup will be cheaper


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

if only getting 7 then i'd recommend getting peacocks or yellow labs, as anything else is either too big or too aggressive....I'd say go tanganykan.


----------

